# I would like to be considered for the Administration position



## ROID (Jan 6, 2020)

I think it would be a good move.

Make IMF great again


ROID 2020


----------



## Montego (Jan 6, 2020)

Got my vote, it would be interesting


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2020)

ROID said:


> I think it would be a good move.
> 
> Make IMF great again
> 
> ...



What will you do to help make IMF great again?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 6, 2020)

Wedding pics with gymgirl and I will think about it.


----------



## ROID (Jan 7, 2020)

Going to be hard to recover from ASF.  People just want gear and ASF is probably at the top of a google search.

2700 members online but no one posts anything. 

I?m seriously contemplating a solution.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 7, 2020)

By all means, lets discuss your solution roid.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am waiting for your solutions ? OD


----------



## Vision (Jan 7, 2020)

Do we all get bumper stickers and hats?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 7, 2020)

ROID said:


> Going to be hard to recover from ASF.  People just want gear and ASF is probably at the top of a google search.
> 
> 2700 members online but no one posts anything.
> 
> I?m seriously contemplating a solution.


----------



## chubster (Jan 7, 2020)

ROID said:


> I think it would be a good move.
> 
> Make IMF great again
> 
> ...



if you agree to defend trump at all costs...   well then you are what prince wants..    if you notice, only rob's gang of trump protectors ' aka super mods' are posting, so maybe you can become one of 'trump's mods'...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 7, 2020)

chubster said:


> if you agree to defend trump at all costs...   well then you are what prince wants..    if you notice, only rob's gang of trump protectors ' aka super mods' are posting, so maybe you can become one of 'trump's mods'...



Like I said, Trump is the only subject chubby can post about. TDS total TDS...


----------



## chubster (Jan 7, 2020)

solidassears said:


> Like I said, Trump is the only subject chubby can post about. TDS total TDS...




if I'm not mistaken, you are known here as oldsoiledasshole, correct me if I am wrong...  are you still asking noobs for ''dick pics' ? while you claim to be some sort of Mormon religious fanatic...   but you are a credit to trump defenders everywhere...   thx for your service


----------



## solidassears (Jan 8, 2020)

Consider yourself corrected, you are mistaken. 

But now I see I was wrong, you also make up and post shit when you disagree with another person and like all lefties do. You can't discuss or defend any of what you say in a real way, you can only make up your falsehoods and try to degrade or disparage those you disagree with because you have no way to prevail in any real discussion or argument. Rail on lefty I know your game and I'm not playing.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 8, 2020)

chubster said:


> if I'm not mistaken, you are known here as oldsoiledasshole, correct me if I am wrong...  are you still asking noobs for ''dick pics' ? while you claim to be some sort of Mormon religious fanatic...   but you are a credit to trump defenders everywhere...   thx for your service



Be nice " chub " we all know you are a Trump guy -OD


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2020)

solidassears said:


> Like I said, Trump is the only subject chubby can post about. TDS total TDS...



yup, he contributes nothing just his Trump hate.


----------



## REHH (Jan 9, 2020)

Roid will bring in more Trump haters.......that'll spice things up


----------



## ROID (Jan 9, 2020)

Trump 2020

Lets face it, the economy is so good right now that people can afford World Pharma gearz again. Maybe that?s the solution, bring back World Pharma.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 9, 2020)

ROID said:


> Trump 2020
> 
> Lets face it, the economy is so good right now that people can afford World Pharma gearz again. Maybe that?s the solution, bring back World Pharma.



BIG TRUE !! We need him back right now -OD


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2020)

ROID said:


> Trump 2020
> 
> Lets face it, the economy is so good right now that people can afford World Pharma gearz again. Maybe that?s the solution, bring back World Pharma.



I loved WP gear, he went out of business tho.


----------



## Vision (Jan 9, 2020)

The Admin said:


> I loved WP gear, he went out of business tho.


his prices were crazy, but that place had prob the best facility of all UGL labs on the market.. 
I never used his stuff, but word had it he was pushing recs on people just to get them to promote.. NOT COOL!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2020)

Vision said:


> his prices were crazy, but that place had prob the best facility of all UGL labs on the market..
> I never used his stuff, but word had it he was pushing recs on people just to get them to promote.. NOT COOL!



It was not UGL.


----------



## ROID (Jan 19, 2020)

AP and BD are made in a legit facility. 

I?ve only found one other guy that sells that brand.


What does pushing rec on people mean ?

Back to the topic at hand.

Admin needs to start his own YouTube channel .


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Gear was soloid -I used a bunch of it -OD


----------



## HFO3 (Jan 22, 2020)

I used AP form WP for a while- it was stellar top shelf and it?s interesting that AP tren was doses at 80mgs. His hgh was excellent  good times 2012-2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jan 25, 2020)

Good gear it was.

Never used the tren but I still remember looking at those pretty amps though.

First time I ever bought gear was from a guy called Backo666 out of Yugoslavia. 

Real galenicka test e amps, real yellow top decals and naps dbol. Got it with a income tax return and the tender age of 20 yrs old. Back in naught and 2.  To top it off I made my own tren out of pellets with a fina kit.  The tren altered my brain permanently. It brought about my alter ego of ROID. I didn?t name him until 2008 though.


----------

